# Only one surfboard variation?



## cheezu (Jun 12, 2020)

I've only been getting one surfboard variation at my store.
I was looking forward to collecting them gradually but it seems my store will only display one  (I have the cool variation that's green).


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 12, 2020)

They're locked like nook mile items. So you have to trade with others.


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

it seems that everyone only gets one variant of the surfboard and retro fan which sucks ;u;


----------



## BluebearL (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm not sure if the store only has one colour option available, I guess it is possible but there are other items of furniture that Nooks has had up for sale in multiple colour variations. I have a few surfboards, each a different design if you would like to catalogue?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 12, 2020)

I believe everything in Nook’s are restricted to one color. So you’d have to trade with others for other variants.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 12, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> I'm not sure if the store only has one colour option available, I guess it is possible but there are other items of furniture that Nooks has had up for sale in multiple colour variations. I have a few surfboards, each a different design if you would like to catalogue?


That would be very helpful! Would you want anything for that?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



shayminskyforme88 said:


> I believe everything in Nook’s are restricted to one color. So you’d have to trade with others for other variants.


Ahh... that's sucky.
Like, I understand if they wanted to spread them out over time a bit so people don't just get everything "immediately" but seems a bit ridiculous that if you don't have online play you essentially will never be able to complete your catalog.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jun 12, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I believe everything in Nook’s are restricted to one color. So you’d have to trade with others for other variants.



I don't think that's true; I've gotten different colors for plenty of things in my nooks.


----------



## Baroque (Jun 12, 2020)

Those useless twins just keep cycling the same freakin' surfboard and retro fan day in and day out. I already bought those the first two days of Summer, you dimwits, why don't you put up some new stuff?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 12, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I don't think that's true; I've gotten different colors for plenty of things in my nooks.



You might be confusing what you've found in trees and balloons, or items that are not grouped together. The arcade machine for example.


----------



## Arrei (Jun 12, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Ahh... that's sucky.
> Like, I understand if they wanted to spread them out over time a bit so people don't just get everything "immediately" but seems a bit ridiculous that if you don't have online play you essentially will never be able to complete your catalog.


Well, catalog completion on your own hasn't really been a realistic goal since Wild World, with stuff like DLC, regional items, and whatnot, but this part of the problem does make me wonder if future Nookling expansions will also increase the color spread of items available in the store. It seems like a logical boost in the store's function, to me. I know they made Redd carry non-native color items, but he's too rare to rely on as a mechanic at present, and he just sells stuff we could find out of trees or balloons anyway.


----------



## pocky (Jun 12, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I don't think that's true; I've gotten different colors for plenty of things in my nooks.



i've heard people mention this before but i think it must be super rare or something
even with a lot of tting i've never had color variations at my nooks

i wonder if anyone's done any data mining on that


----------



## cheezu (Jun 12, 2020)

Baroque said:


> Those useless twins just keep cycling the same freakin' surfboard and retro fan day in and day out. I already bought those the first two days of Summer, you dimwits, why don't you put up some new stuff?


That's my thing. This item takes up the extra slot they added to the shop and at first I was excited cause I expected more pieces circulated there but now seeing the same two items on repeat is just like, what's even the point?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I don't think that's true; I've gotten different colors for plenty of things in my nooks.


Are you sure they were sold at your Nook's? Because I got different variations of items from balloons, villagers and even Wisp and it took me a while to realize that Nook's only seems to carry one color variation.
Again, since I don't TT I'm not willing to bet my life on the fact that that's always the case, but it definitely does seem to lean towards that.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 12, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I don't think that's true; I've gotten different colors for plenty of things in my nooks.



there are only some items that you could get in different colors, but are not grouped the same.
the items are color locked though. and no amount of time traveling would change that.


----------



## Wblaze (Jul 22, 2020)

I would really like to catalog additional surfboards if someone could help me out.  Presently I have the White, Brown, "Cool," & Red


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

yea i think it's only one variant.


----------



## jenboston22 (Jul 22, 2020)

I would've sworn I'd seen multiple surfboard colors in my store, but it's possible I'm remembering stores on other islands?


----------



## Wblaze (Jul 22, 2020)

Looks like there are six varieties.  If the the boards in the picture below are labeled (left-right) 1-6, I have 1,4,5&6.   Need 2 & 3


----------



## satine (Jul 22, 2020)

If anyone needs to catalog any of these, I have all six variations in my catalog. I am not home ATM so I can't do anything yet but I will be in a few hours, so do send me a PM and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 22, 2020)

In order to collect all 6 varieties I had to get them from friends' islands! You only ever have one type of surfboard, and one type of the retro fan. Mine are hibiscus and blue. These will appear in that newer blue spot at the front of the store. The rest of the items will be mixed colors as usual!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 22, 2020)

I wish Cyrus could make a comeback so he could customize all these things that are locked behind online or trading. Sometimes I just want to chill on my own and not be bothered with trading.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 22, 2020)

I do wish Nintendo didn't force you to pay for their online subscription just to get these variations. But oh well.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jul 30, 2020)

satine said:


> If anyone needs to catalog any of these, I have all six variations in my catalog. I am not home ATM so I can't do anything yet but I will be in a few hours, so do send me a PM and I'll see what I can do!


This would be amazing! When would you be around and what do you want in return?


----------



## satine (Jul 30, 2020)

Cloudchaser said:


> This would be amazing! When would you be around and what do you want in return?



hi!  my activity is a little sporadic atm as I am about to leave town for the week but I am around this evening as well as tomorrow evening, and all day Saturday. send me a PM if you are free at any of those times! I don't need anything in return, it's no sweat at all to do!!! <3 just let me know which colors you need to catalog!


----------



## Mezzanine (Jul 30, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## John Wick (Jul 30, 2020)

Forced trading is underhanded, especially if you're a solo offline player.


----------

